# Thoughts on/Anyone Running the GFB DV+ T9363



## unending_twilight (Feb 26, 2021)

A while back, Trifecta published an article showcasing the GFB DV+ T9363 and I've had my eyes on this since. Haven't seen much about this on the forum and was wondering if anyone might be running the T9363 on their Gen 2 and/or how this might compare to BNR's Boost-o-lator (HPRV). The next mod that I've really had on the list for my car was a recirculating valve and now that I've crunched the numbers on how much it might cost to buy and have this thing shipped from down under here to the states this thing has become increasingly appealing as an option and I might end up going this route soon once I can scrounge together a few more pennies.

Included are the applicable links for anyone who might be interested.

Trifecta Article: GFB DV+: Improving Boost Response on your LTG or LE2!
GFB DV+ Link: By retaining the factory ECU control and recirculating the vented air, the DV+ T9363 is a purely performance oriented product - GFB Performance turbo tuning products


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I actually just installed this 2 days ago! I paid to have it shipped from Australia and it was still cheaper than the BNR Boost-o-lator. Not saying they are the same or perform similarly but for what I needed this was perfect. 

First things being what they are, I needed to replace my bypass valve as it was sticking open (and occasionally closed) and was giving me inconsistent driving performance. Immediately I will tell you the piece I replaced on my car was thin and brittle and sticking with little effort. The DV+ was all metal and solid and made an immediate difference in drivability. I found the car to be much more satisfying at low speeds. It requires much less effort to get up to speed and from a stop seems much better. I haven't gotten a chance yet to drive it on the interstate or with any sort of vigor but so far I'm already impressed at the difference I've seen at lower speeds and throttle input. I know my car was acting up but I've owned 2 Gen 2's so far and this made a big difference so far. 

Point of note. I never figured out how to disconnect the connector on the valve so I did the entire changeover in my engine bay (not recommended) and lost a bit in the engine bay trying to remove the valve initially (may he RIP). 

With shipping included and exchange rates being what they are, I only ended up paying about $170 USD (including shipping). Def worth the investment.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

A bunch of guys on the camaro facebook groups did some testing with the GFB valve VS. the BNR HPRV and found that the GFB valve leaks just as bad as the stock valve


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I had a GFB blow off valve on my Turbochargered Eighty-Eight. Those boys in Australia make an awesome product!


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey man just installed my GFB DV+ on my 2019 cruze. And it feels awesome! Throttle response is quicker! Overall it’s something you want under your hood to keep up with other mods like a CAI w/ throttle body spacer


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Fireworks234 said:


> I actually just installed this 2 days ago! I paid to have it shipped from Australia and it was still cheaper than the BNR Boost-o-lator. Not saying they are the same or perform similarly but for what I needed this was perfect.
> 
> First things being what they are, I needed to replace my bypass valve as it was sticking open (and occasionally closed) and was giving me inconsistent driving performance. Immediately I will tell you the piece I replaced on my car was thin and brittle and sticking with little effort. The DV+ was all metal and solid and made an immediate difference in drivability. I found the car to be much more satisfying at low speeds. It requires much less effort to get up to speed and from a stop seems much better. I haven't gotten a chance yet to drive it on the interstate or with any sort of vigor but so far I'm already impressed at the difference I've seen at lower speeds and throttle input. I know my car was acting up but I've owned 2 Gen 2's so far and this made a big difference so far.
> 
> ...


By any chance where you getting a code when the bypass valve would get stuck?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Cruzenn_760 said:


> By any chance where you getting a code when the bypass valve would get stuck?


Oddly no. The car was basically just running like an absolute animal when stuck closed and running like a slug with absolutely no pull when it was stuck open. After I took out the bypass valve the plastic was definitely sticking and stiff. It should be a nice smooth movement and mine was definitely not.


----------

